# Black Friday Sales - What are you looking for?



## Hooked (22/11/19)

What are you hoping to buy, whether vaping related or not?

I'm looking for a dehumidifier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/11/19)

A new liver

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/19)

I'm trying to not buy anything!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm trying to not buy anything!


Wishful thinking Oom Rob

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> A new liver



Try on Cyber Monday - perhaps someone could print one for you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## swisscheese (22/11/19)

anything vape related that triggers my FOMO or "it's so shiney" response.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/11/19)

I hope Checkers got toilet paper on special again.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Adephi said:


> I hope Checkers got toilet paper on special again.



I read on the Internet that last year toilet paper and coffee were the most purchased items

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Hooked said:


> I read on the Internet that last year toilet paper and coffee were the most purchased items


Well, if you look at it this way, you need the Coffee to get the job done, and we all know that the work is never done until the paperwork is done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (22/11/19)

Hooked said:


> I read on the Internet that last year toilet paper and coffee were the most purchased items



You know you are getting old when you get excited about a toilet paper sale.

But have you seen the price of two ply puppies? It is insane. No wonder people went crazy over it. 

And Checkers had Jacobson's on as well last year. That will explain the coffee.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Well, if you look at it this way, you need the Coffee to get the job done, and we all know that the work is never done until the paperwork is done!



Well said @Room Fogger!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## swisscheese (22/11/19)

my family is so full of sh1t, i get my single ply TP by the pallets at China Mall

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/11/19)

I want a good activity tracker and a new frost-free refrigerator, but the chances of these items going on a sale is close to zero. 
Will be visiting Nike in Access park, they have some awesome discounts every year and then cape union mart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (23/11/19)

A replacement car for my wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/19)

World Peace!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JurgensSt (23/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> World Peace!


You have a better chance of understanding woman....

*starts running*



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## swisscheese (23/11/19)

Probably gonna get hate for this but Jack Nicholson gave.the best explanation of women in "as good as it gets"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/11/19)

If you looking for electronics, household appliances etc. the main shops in SA is Game, Makro, Dion wired.
Well they all owned by massmart so essentially the same places. And they have been struggling the last few years, so dont expect huge black friday savings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## reDDevilza (25/11/19)

I'm looking to buy myself a Vaporesso Gen Kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/11/19)

A Voopoo Vinci kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/11/19)

The only company I have my eyes on this year is Blck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Evil_Toast (25/11/19)

Nothing spectacular. In order of needs: A new battery charger and a few batteries; a new Mod ( preferably something that can survive my 2 left paws) and lastly a new tank, preferably top airflow. 

Waiting for Sir Vape to get his party started....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jengz (25/11/19)

Looking for things to fix up a property, paint, tiles, windows etc... If anyone has info or insight, would be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/11/19)

I dont need anything but I'm sure I will find something to waste money on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/11/19)

But on a more serious note if anyone spots Aliens or Nano Alies at a decent price ' The coils that is ' please post here.
The only coils I can ever find is Claptons and fused claptons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> But on a more serious note if anyone spots Aliens or Nano Alies at a decent price ' The coils that is ' please post here.
> The only coils I can ever find is Claptons and fused claptons.



The Coil Company is going to do 50% off on all their coils on their website: https://thecoilcompany.co.za/
@RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/19)

My "Black Friday" hitlist:

1. Dovpo Topside Dual
2. Juice!!!!!!! (Mainly Taviro  , need to stock up again)
3. Batteries
4. Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/11/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Coil Company is going to do 50% off on all their coils on their website: https://thecoilcompany.co.za/
> @RiaanRed



Thanks brother.
Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Ruwaid (25/11/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Coil Company is going to do 50% off on all their coils on their website: https://thecoilcompany.co.za/
> @RiaanRed


Currently bud or just on BF? Any code that you know off?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/11/19)

Kendo cotton at a discount.


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/11/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 183684



I'm such a knob , I waited up till midnight last night and everything was still the same price waited a couple more minutes went back still the same..

Thought maybe there is a discount code so went to go see the poster again and saw the sale only starts at 12pm today

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/19)

@Clouds4Days 

Like you I intend buying at half price. I could never justify buying coils at the full price. I will buy at the reduced price and if they are truly that much better than standard coils I will continue to buy them at the full price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/11/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Clouds4Days
> 
> Like you I intend buying at half price. I could never justify buying coils at the full price. I will buy at the reduced price and if they are truly that much better than standard coils I will continue to buy them at the full price.


@RiaanRed 's coils are top notch! you will not be disappointed @Puff the Magic Dragon , I'm sure Uncle @Rob Fisher will agree with me on that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @RiaanRed 's coils are top notch! you will not be disappointed @Puff the Magic Dragon , I'm sure Uncle @Rob Fisher will agree with me on that



No question! @RiaanRed's coils are my staple diet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/11/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Clouds4Days
> 
> Like you I intend buying at half price. I could never justify buying coils at the full price. I will buy at the reduced price and if they are truly that much better than standard coils I will continue to buy them at the full price.



At the Price they going for definitely grab a few .
My go to are Nano Aliens/Fisher Aliens for flavour and I can definitely taste the difference in flavour compared to when I use other coils (normal straight wire/claptons etc...).

If you grab some please tell us your thoughts and if you personally find them worth it Puff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/11/19)

My only Black Friday purchase, I promise...
I mean 50% off who's not gonna take that opportunity up.

Thanks again for the heads up @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> At the Price they going for definitely grab a few .
> My go to are Nano Aliens/Fisher Aliens for flavour and I can definitely taste the difference in flavour compared to when I use other coils (normal straight wire/claptons etc...).
> 
> If you grab some please tell us your thoughts and if you personally find them worth it Puff.



Will do so. Have already ordered 4X fused claps and 3X nano aliens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (27/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> No question! @RiaanRed's coils are my staple diet!


I'm having a tough time choosing which coils to buy for my Zeus X RTA as I'm currently using the standard coils that come with the tank,0.2ohms at 60w is perfect for me,any suggestions? @RiaanRed @Rob Fisher or anyone else please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/11/19)

Slick said:


> I'm having a tough time choosing which coils to buy for my Zeus X RTA as I'm currently using the standard coils that come with the tank,0.2ohms at 60w is perfect for me,any suggestions? @RiaanRed @Rob Fisher or anyone else please



At Slick
These will work nicely in your Zeus X and should run at around 60W
https://thecoilcompany.co.za/products/5-wrap-alien-clapton-tri-core

If you want to run lower wattage grab these. You can run them at around 45W
https://thecoilcompany.co.za/products/6-wrap-nano-alien-clapton-tri-core

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

Slick said:


> I'm having a tough time choosing which coils to buy for my Zeus X RTA as I'm currently using the standard coils that come with the tank,0.2ohms at 60w is perfect for me,any suggestions? @RiaanRed @Rob Fisher or anyone else please



@Slick I pretty much use these in almost everything! 

https://thecoilcompany.co.za/products/fisher-alien

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My "Black Friday" hitlist:
> 
> 1. Dovpo Topside Dual
> 2. Juice!!!!!!! (Mainly Taviro  , need to stock up again)
> ...



Well this will have to wait for Christmas specials, as Murphy would have it, the first black Friday where I actually managed to save up some money for, is for naught! Last night SWAMBO's phone died, so she needs a new one ASAP (being on call at the Hospital and all) So tata-ma-vape-money and hello-ma-SWAMBO-phone-money

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (27/11/19)

Adephi said:


> I hope Checkers got toilet paper on special again.



Just so we have it on record, 2-ply puppies 18 pack will be R75 at Checkers

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/11/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Well this will have to wait for Christmas specials, as Murphy would have it, the first black Friday where I actually managed to save up some money for, is for naught! Last night SWAMBO's phone died, so she needs a new one ASAP (being on call at the Hospital and all) So tata-ma-vape-money and hello-ma-SWAMBO-phone-money



Ah... sorry to hear that @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/19)

Adephi said:


> Just so we have it on record, 2-ply puppies 18 pack will be R75 at Checkers



Oh no......not again :

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Asterix (29/11/19)

Asterix said:


> A replacement car for my wife.



Mission accomplished! Not funny having to owe the bank again, but couldn’t be helped.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 184249
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished! Not funny having to owe the bank again, but couldn’t be helped.


Wishes for many happy and safe km’s @Asterix

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (30/11/19)

I’m looking for some caliburns and pods if anyone knows of a good deal , I know I’m late but has been hectic , it’s not the best but I think it would work to give out , constantly trying to get guys to quit the stinkies


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I want a good activity tracker and a new frost-free refrigerator, but the chances of these items going on a sale is close to zero.
> Will be visiting Nike in Access park, they have some awesome discounts every year and then cape union mart.


Hirsh's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/11/19)

Picked up a new camping fridge for Black Friday






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/12/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I want a good activity tracker and a new frost-free refrigerator, but the chances of these items going on a sale is close to zero.
> Will be visiting Nike in Access park, they have some awesome discounts every year and then cape union mart.



got a fitbit HR for 1400 (normally 2000).
couldnt get into nike in access park but instead went to Adidas and got a pair of shoes for R240(normally sells for R900).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/19)

Upgraded my Fibre line from a 50down/5up to a 100down/10up for a year for R500 once off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 184249
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished! Not funny having to owe the bank again, but couldn’t be helped.


Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Upgraded my Fibre line from a 50down/5up to a 100down/10up for a year for R500 once off.
> 
> View attachment 184339


I am so glad I saw this, mine done just now so 50 down 50 up for a year. Thanks for posting, maybe now I’ll be able to watch a movie without screwing up the unemployed Locust and Locust 2’s games!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/12/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I am so glad I saw this, mine done just now so 50 down 50 up for a year. Thanks for posting, maybe now I’ll be able to watch a movie without screwing up the unemployed Locust and Locust 2’s games!



Awesome stuff.
One of the best and most valuable BF deals to be had.... Speed.... we need the speed..... 

I've definitely noticed a diffrence while streaming and downloading/updating apps over the weekend.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/12/19)

Eish and here I sit with 1-3mbps. We dont have fiber in area and for years did not even have telkom lines, so everyone is on Lte and all the lte provider towers are overloaded here. Atleast the two estates next too us is getting fiber now, so maybe the lte will get a boost

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish and here I sit with 1-3mbps. We dont have fiber in area and for years did not even have telkom lines, so everyone is on Lte and all the lte provider towers are overloaded here. Atleast the two estates next too us is getting fiber now, so maybe the lte will get a boost


I needed to change as out LTE was fluctuating too much for Locust 2 to study, the university servers kept on throwing him out. Compared to me you’ve still got good speed. The overload the towers capacity, but once the complexes start installing it should be easier to roll out to you, may have to pay a bit for digging, but find out who is installing and and talk to them, maybe if they have enough others they can run an extra line a bit further. It’s definitely worth it, I’m actually paying less for this than what I paid for LTE, and it’s true uncapped, no restrictions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/12/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I needed to change as out LTE was fluctuating too much for Locust 2 to study, the university servers kept on throwing him out. Compared to me you’ve still got good speed. The overload the towers capacity, but once the complexes start installing it should be easier to roll out to you, may have to pay a bit for digging, but find out who is installing and and talk to them, maybe if they have enough others they can run an extra line a bit further. It’s definitely worth it, I’m actually paying less for this than what I paid for LTE, and it’s true uncapped, no restrictions.


Yes the estates next to us is part of our estate so they will eventually reach us, but I dont have my hopes high for earlier than a year or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/12/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes the estates next to us is part of our estate so they will eventually reach us, but I dont have my hopes high for earlier than a year or two


Once they start they move quite fast, it’s to get to an area that takes time. I had to go LTE as they said 12 to 18 months to get here, 6 months later installation done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

